
Travis Kalanick leaves President Trump’s advisory council - pr0zac
http://www.recode.net/2017/2/2/14490950/travis-kalanick-leaves-trump-advisory-council
======
ibejoeb
Do I have this right?

1\. Kalanick joins the council.

2\. People who don't like the president are critical of Kalanick for serving
on the council and start a hashtag campaign telling people to boycott Uber.

3\. Kalanick leaves the council.

I'm disappointed. I want talented people in government, but there seems to be
many groups interested in shaming people who would be involved.

I don't have any unicorns under me, but I've had a few successful companies.
I'd be proud to advise any president. It's really a shame to see civic work
being slandered like this.

